# Aguardiente: masculino o femenino



## Pinairun

En otro hilo donde se da respuesta a qué es un "retopón al aguardiente", se cita el "aguardiente blanc*a*".´Y me ha llamado la atención este femenino.

Con "agua" (femenino) y "ardiente" se formó  _aguardiente_ (masculino). Lo lógico habría sido mantener el género de "agua" ¿no les parece?

¿Podrían decirme en qué lugares se usa también como femenino?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## litelchau

En Andalucía, no.
Pero sería lógico.

Quizá se deba al artículo. En _aguardiente_ (llana), la _a-_ inicial ya no es tónica y el hablante ya no concibe el artículo como femenino. Es una posibilidad que se me ocurre a bote pronto.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá es masculino: aguardiente blanco.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Para mí es masculino y para la RAE también

*aguardiente**.*
(De _agua_ y _ardiente_).

*1. *m. Bebida espiritosa que, por destilación, se saca del vino y de otras sustancias; es alcohol diluido en agua. _Aguardiente de caña, de guindas, de Cazalla._

_Saludos_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Fue un galleguismo mío. Pero además no deberíamos olvidar que _agua_, núcleo del sintagma soldado _agua + ardiente_, en español es de género femenino, y el paso de _aguardiente_ a masculino, donde se haya dado es fruto de una mala interpretación de _el agua_ como masculino. Este _el (< ill' < illa ante á inicial_) (alomorfo de _la_ (<illa), no el masculino _el_ (< illu) homófono y homógrafo), va con _agua_ a la nueva palabra que adopta el género masculino quizás por analogía con su sinónimo _orujo_, masculino legítimo.


----------



## Namarne

litelchau said:


> Quizá se deba al artículo. En _aguardiente_ (llana), la _a-_ inicial ya no es tónica y el hablante ya no concibe el artículo como femenino. Es una posibilidad que se me ocurre a bote pronto.


Pues parece una explicación lógica. 
El DPD no explica nada, pero lo recoge, por tanto la duda no debe ser rara: 


> *aguardiente*. ‘Licor’. Es voz masculina:_ el aguardiente_.
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005 - Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## yelitza

Cuando estuve por Colombia, solían llamarlo aguardiente, con artículo "el=masculino".
Se toma la ultima consonante de la palabra sin importar de qué genero sea la primera palabra.
aguardient*e* (masculino)


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá es masculino: aguardiente blanco.


 
Un buen aguardiente. Masculino en México. Como el tequila, pues'n.
(Nunca entendí por qué en francés es femenino, supongo que porque termina en _a_)

Total, salud.


----------



## Namarne

Sin embargo 'ardiente' no debería tener nada que ver, pues es un adjetivo invariable: el sol ardiente, la arena ardiente.


----------



## 0scar

_El agua_ lleva _el_ por el mismo motivo que _el águila_, para evitar la cacofonía
_Ardiente_ no es femenino ni masculino, igual que presidente o inteligente. 

_El aguardiente_ debería ser femenino.


----------



## Pinairun

XiaoRoel said:


> Fue un galleguismo mío. Pero además no deberíamos olvidar que _agua_, núcleo del sintagma soldado _agua + ardiente_, en español es de género femenino, y el paso de _aguardiente_ a masculino, donde se haya dado es fruto de una mala interpretación de _el agua_ como masculino. Este _el (< ill' < illa ante á inicial_) (alomorfo de _la_ (<illa), no el masculino _el_ (< illu) homófono y homógrafo), va con _agua_ a la nueva palabra que adopta el género masculino quizás por analogía con su sinónimo _orujo_, masculino legítimo.


 


Agradezco todas las respuestas. 

Pero, a vueltas con el galleguismo que supone decir  "aguardiente blanca" me surge otra pregunta (tonta pregunta, pero en serio), esta vez para Xiao, que es quien ha despertado mi curiosidad:

Sé que en Galicia es más habitual el término "orujo", pero si hablarais sobre el aguardiente gallego en castellano, ¿diríais de forma natural "aguardiente galleg*a*"? 

Un saludo


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Pinairun said:


> Sé que en Galicia es más habitual el término "orujo", pero si hablarais sobre el aguardiente gallego en castellano, ¿diríais de forma natural "aguardiente galleg*a*"?


Lo no natural en boca gallega es llamarle *orujo* al aguardiente.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Masculina en lengua formal y femenina en la coloquial, posiblemente porque el aguardiente lo identificamos, en primer lugar, con la caña de nuestros vecinos del norte: _aguardente brasileira _ aguardiente brasilera.  
Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Como ya te repondió Miguel Antonio, los _gallegos no llamamos al aguardiente orujo_, _ni existe tal palabra en gallego ni la usamos en español_, ese es el nombre del auguardiente blanco en España, en español, y para el aguardiente gallego es como una marchamo para vender fuera.
En gallego como en portugués es femenino (por el género de _água/auga_). En Galicia lo más usual es llamarla *caña* o *augardente*, también se puede oír _*ribeira*_, _bagazo_ (el correspondiente al español orujo) y _bagaceira.
_Un saludo


----------



## Forero

Son pues "los aguardientes" y no "las aguasardientes", ¿verdad?


----------



## Namarne

Forero said:


> Son pues "los aguardientes" y no "las aguasardientes", ¿verdad?


Verdad.


----------



## Pinairun

Miguel Antonio said:


> Lo no natural en boca gallega es llamarle *orujo* al aguardiente.


 


XiaoRoel said:


> Como ya te repondió Miguel Antonio, los _gallegos no llamamos al aguardiente orujo_, _ni existe tal palabra en gallego ni la usamos en español_, ese es el nombre del auguardiente blanco en España, en español, y para el aguardiente gallego es como una marchamo para vender fuera.
> En gallego como en portugués es femenino (por el género de _água/auga_). En Galicia lo más usual es llamarla *caña* o *augardente*, también se puede oír _*ribeira*_, _bagazo_ (el correspondiente al español orujo) y _bagaceira._
> Un saludo


 
Muchas gracias a los dos. ¡Y disculpad, por favor, mi ignorancia total sobre aguardientes!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Habrá que mandarte una botellita de _caña blanca _de la comarca_ del Ulla_, la más rica y aromática.


----------



## Alma Shofner

XiaoRoel said:


> Fue un galleguismo mío. Pero además no deberíamos olvidar que _agua_, núcleo del sintagma soldado _agua + ardiente_, en español es de género femenino, y el paso de _aguardiente_ a masculino, donde se haya dado es fruto de una mala interpretación de _el agua_ como masculino. Este _el (< ill' < illa ante á inicial_) (alomorfo de _la_ (<illa), no el masculino _el_ (< illu) homófono y homógrafo), va con _agua_ a la nueva palabra que adopta el género masculino quizás por analogía con su sinónimo _orujo_, masculino legítimo.



Xiao, ¿Qué no hay una regla en la que las palabras compuestas en español toman el género masculino? No tengo "el librito" a la mano, pero es lo que usualmente les enseño a mis alumnos. Espero que "el librito" no esté en un error.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

XiaoRoel said:


> Habrá que mandarte una botellita de _caña blanca _*de la comarca del Ulla,* la más rica y aromática.


 
No, por favor, no es necesario. Muchas gracias, Xiao.
Pero, bueno es saberlo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues el librito está en un error hay palabras compuestas de otras dos palabras y pueden ser de género femenino o de género masculino, o de ambos. *No hay regla que diga que las palabras compuestas deban ser de género masculino*. _Madreperla_ es femenina; _mandamás_, masculina o femenina; _sobrecarga_ es femenina; _sabelotodo_, masculina o femenina; _Rosacruz_ es femenino; _tragavenado_ es femenina (como serpiente que es); _tragaperras_ es femenina. No creo que te hagan falta más ejemplos para ver que la regla tiene tantas excepciones, que más que regla parece un colador.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Muchas gracias Xiao. Por acá la sobrecargo es femenina pero el sustantivo todavía termina en o. Quizá no te refieres al trabajo de azafata, sino a una sobrecarga (de trabajo.)


----------



## 0scar

Según el DRAE
aguardiente: masculino
aguafuerte: ambiguo
aguaverde: femenino
aguazul: masculino


----------



## Estefanía López

XiaoRoel said:


> el paso de _aguardiente_ a masculino, donde se haya dado es fruto de una mala interpretación de _el agua_ como masculino. Este _el _ va con _agua_ a la nueva palabra que adopta el género masculino quizás por analogía con su sinónimo _orujo_, masculino legítimo.


No creo que haya influencia del gallego, porque el aguardiente u orujo (con variantes) es una bebida muy extendida en todo el mundo. Tampoco creo que influya el artículo _el_, porque al dejar de ser tónica la _a-_ inicial el artículo hubiera sido _la:_ como en_ "la aguagoma"._
*El masculino es fruto del género que tiene el genérico "licor"*: el [licor de] aguardiente, el [licor de] tequila o el [vino de] Rioja.
http://www.blogolengua.com/2008/09/tequila-en-masculino-o-en-femenino.html
Esto explicaría por qué *aguamiel* es femenino (la aguamiel), cuando se refiere a agua (fem) con miel o caña de azucar, pero masculino (el aguamiel) cuando, en México, significa jugo (masc.) de maguey para producir pulque.
Por la misma razón, como decía Oscar, aguafuerte es ambiguo. A menudo no es fácil definir el genérico, porque puede referirse a dos conceptos similares: el [grabado al] aguafuerte o la [estampa al] aguafuere.


----------



## 0scar

El aguardiente es  _*una* bebida espirituosa_ (f.)  (DRAE). Mejor debería decir _una bebida destilada._
El aguardiente es el "no-licor" por definición.

Un licor es: _alcohol, agua, azúcar y esencias aromáticas variadas _(DRAE). Como el licor de menta, de café, etc.

No hay excusa, si el aguardiente es masculino luego hay que decir el _agua claro_ o el _agua fresco_.


----------



## Indiana (Nahuel)

Hola a todos. Aguardiente es masculino, ya que deriva del latín "aqua ardens". Por su parte "aqua ardens" es el alcohol que se obtiene por medio de la destilación. Y de esa forma, por más que el aguardiente no sea un licor debe ir en masculino.
Por otro lado, aunque el DPD no lo cite directamente como dice Namarne, es masculino porque viene de licor.
De cualquiera de las dos palabras que derive, tiene que ser masculino.
Oscar nos acercas una definición del DRAE, en la cual dice que El aguardiente es *una *bebida espirituosa. Pero no por eso podemos decir que aguardiente es femenino, porque *el* vino es masculino y es *una *bebida; también decimos *una *comida y no por eso le tendríamos que cambiar el género al pure. Pero porque el aguardiente sea de género masculino no tenemos que cambiarselo al agua que seguirá siendo femenino; por lo que debemos decir el agua clara o fresca.
Alma con respecto a sobrecargo (persona que atiende en los aviones) para mi no es femenino, sino que es indeterminado. Me refiero a que por lo general, se contratan mujeres para ese trabajo, pero en caso de que quien te atienda sea un hombre dirás el sobrecargo y sí se trata de una mujer será la sobrecargo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Quieero recordarte, antes de nada que aqua en latín es femenino, como en español. Que las palabras al español derivan desde las formas latinas de acusativo sg. los singulares, y del acusativo pl. los plurales. Aguardiente, si fuese formación latina (en latín se llamaba _aquae uitae_, 'agua de la vida', como en las lenguas célticas y como en francés _eau-de-vie_. femenino) sería _aquam ardentem_, pero se pudo formar en cualquier romance hispánico es _femenino en gallegoportugués_, _masculino en español_, _masculino y femenino en catalán_ (_aiguardent_), pero siempre _masculina _en el dialecto_ valenciano _del catalán (_aguardent_) más influenciado por el español. Como ves la cosa no es tan sencilla.
Como ya explicaron antes en otros mensajes el aguardiente es la _base_ de los licores, _no un licor_. Se llama _bebida blanca_, como todos los aguardientes, vodka, tequila, güisqui, coñac.
Por otra parte, quedó ya más o menos explicado (ya que el gallego portugués conserva el género femenino de augardente) que en español *debió coger el género del alomorfo del artículo femenino ante /a/* *tónica*, _*el*_ (<_*illam*_, igual que _*la*_ < _*illam*_) _en el singular_ de las palabras que empiecen por esta vocal. Este es _entendido como artículo masculino_ debió de propiciar el cambio de género de femenino a masculino en español. La cosa es sencilla y la explicación impecable filológicamente hablando.
El género de agua es femenino sin duda alguna, y antes influiría agua en un cambio de género de aguardiente, que aguardiente en un cambio de género de agua.


----------



## Indiana (Nahuel)

Xiao concuerdo con vos con que "aqua" es femenino; pero al decir "aqua ardens" se dice "alcohol" que es masculino. Es una traducción del árabe "kuhl". Como no tenían forma de decir alcohol, se tomaron dos palabras existentes en el idoma y  las juntaron para formar un nuevo concepto y en éste caso el nuevo término es masculino (explicación muy rudimentaria seguramente pero es la que se me ocurre). 
Con respecto a lo que dije sobre el post de Namarne, (en donde cita al DPD, que dice: *aguardiente. *"Licor". Es voz masculina: el aguardiente), supongo que me exprese mal, al comentar que viene de licor. Debí decir que hace referencia al licor, puesto que del aguardiente se sacan los licores.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No se pueden mezclar churras con merinas, alcohol es una palabra con su historia y aguardiente (ya estoy seguro de que es una formación del latín vulgar de Hispania) otra.
Para el género masculino de _aguardiente_ la explicación está en la forma _el_ del artículo femenino castellano ante palabras como _agua_ que empiezan con /a/ tónica, que es homófona del artículo sg. masc. _el_. Es una explicación, como puedes ver en anteriores mensajes, lógica dentro de la estructura del castellano. La única posible.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De acuerdo con Xiao. ¿Acaso es la vino porque viene de la uva? ¿O el uva por producir el vino? ¿Cómo justificarías el aguarrás?


----------



## Indiana (Nahuel)

Como ya comenté, el aguardiente es masculino. No estoy discutiendo el género del agua, que es femenino. Simplemente dije que aguardiente aparece como forma de definir a algo que tiene alcohol, porque no tenían esa palabra (alcohol). 
Por otro lado, me encantó el comentario de Xiao que es completamente claro sobre como evitar la cacofonía. 
Como vos citas *Este es entendido como artículo masculino debió de propiciar el cambio de género de femenino a masculino en español. La cosa es sencilla y la explicación impecable filológicamente hablando.
El género de agua es femenino sin duda alguna, y antes influiría agua en un cambio de género de aguardiente, que aguardiente en un cambio de género de agua.* 
Yo por mi parte consideré lo siguiente: aguardiente no tiene nada que ver con agua. Podrían haber dicho por ejemplo "líquido que arde", "bebida que quema", o algo por el estilo. No fue Bajo ninguna circunstancia, generar un mal entendido o negar lo que vos estás diciendo, porque es correcto.
Toño nadie va a decir semejante cosa como la vino o el uva. Pero me hiciste acordar, que he escuchado "el uva"; pero por gente no muy educada o como contracción de "el vino Uvita", al que algunos llaman simplemente Uva.  
Aguarrás es masculino según el DRAE. es un aceite, palabra también masculina para el DRAE. Sin embargo también se dice el agua, y es un término femenino.
Pido disculpas sí ocasione confusión o molestias a algunos coforeros que salieron con los "tapones de punta". Simplemente quise expresar un parecer sobre el origen de una palabra. 
Les agradezco sus comentarios con respecto a mis pensamientos.


----------



## framedin

el aguardiente es masculino



Pinairun said:


> En otro hilo donde se da respuesta a qué es un "retopón al aguardiente", se cita el "aguardiente blanc*a*".´Y me ha llamado la atención este femenino.
> 
> Con "agua" (femenino) y "ardiente" se formó _aguardiente_ (masculino). Lo lógico habría sido mantener el género de "agua" ¿no les parece?
> 
> ¿Podrían decirme en qué lugares se usa también como femenino?
> 
> Gracias de antemano


----------



## Cattya

Estefanía López said:


> *El masculino es fruto del género que tiene el genérico "licor"*: el [licor de] aguardiente, el [licor de] tequila o el [vino de] Rioja.
> http://www.blogolengua.com/2008/09/tequila-en-masculino-o-en-femenino.html
> .


Supongo que esta misma razón sirve para decir _"*un* margarita", _que se sobrentiende_ cóctel,_ que es masculino.


----------



## Istriano

> En los sustantivos derivados y compuestos donde la /a/ tónica originaria deja de serlo porque el acento se traslada, como sucede en_ alita, agüita, aguachirle, aguamiel, aguanieve, avemaría._ En estos casos, no obstante, se recomiendan _la alita, la agüita, _etc. La variante con *el *ha influido en el cambio de género de_ aguacal, aguamanos, aguardiente_, ya considerados masculinos por el DRAE.


 _Manual_ de la _Nueva gramática de la lengua española de la RAE_


----------



## framedin

XiaoRoel said:


> Pues el librito está en un error hay palabras compuestas de otras dos palabras y pueden ser de género femenino o de género masculino, o de ambos. *No hay regla que diga que las palabras compuestas deban ser de género masculino*. _Madreperla_ es femenina; _mandamás_, masculina o femenina; _sobrecarga_ es femenina; _sabelotodo_, masculina o femenina; _Rosacruz_ es femenino; _tragavenado_ es femenina (como serpiente que es); _tragaperras_ es femenina. No creo que te hagan falta más ejemplos para ver que la regla tiene tantas excepciones, que más que regla parece un colador.


 
Lo siento pero si hay regla, para evitar la cacofonia de la palabra agua con el articulo femenino, porque es una palabra femenina, entonces la regla dice que se cambia el articulo masculino por el femenino, pero en el plural no se cambia porque se interpone una s entre el sonido de las dos as, es por eso que se dice: el agua en singular y las aguas en plural, lo mismo para el aguila y las aguilas, y asi sucesivamente muchos sustantivos, entonces todos los sustantivos que tengan a al principio tienen que ser masculinos en singular.


----------



## duvija

Pinairun said:


> Muchas gracias a los dos. ¡Y disculpad, por favor, mi ignorancia total sobre aguardientes!


 

Cuando vayas por Uruguay, te invito a una caña ANCAP. 
ANCAP es la sigla de la compañía oficial: Administración Nacional de Combustibles, Alcohol y Portland. Y el rumor es que las bebidas que vende, tienen gusto a exactamente esos tres ingredientes juntos.


----------



## Pinairun

duvija said:


> Cuando vayas por Uruguay, te invito a una caña ANCAP.
> ANCAP es la sigla de la compañía oficial: Administración Nacional de Combustibles, Alcohol y Portland. Y el rumor es que las bebidas que vende, tienen gusto a exactamente esos tres ingredientes juntos.


 
¡Explosssivas!
Hace tiempo que me dijeron que el alcohol, ni olerlo. Pero te agradezco la idea.


----------

